# Customer faces murder charge after shooting shoplifter who fought Dallas store employees



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

> The customer, Kevin Jackson Sr, 47, walked into the store, saw the fight, and then shot the man who had been accused of stealing, police said.





https://www.yahoo.com/news/customer-faces-murder-charge-shooting-163225306.html


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

I agree with the guy who answered in the original article Shipwreck posted. I don't know about his 5% claim, but otherwise, I think he's right.

"If you believe this man was justified in taking the life of a shoplifter at a dollar store because he was accused of stealing and got in a scuffle with the store employees, then you should not be allowed to carry a firearm.

Not protecting personal property, and shooting somone in a fight with someone else as both are unarmed is not a clean shoot. If the shoplifter had a weapon or was killing the clerk (strangling or beating to death) then sure. But not this.

Seriously, a dollar store. I would imagine 5% of people that frequent those stores do the same."


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Well opinions are like certain body parts. The statute does state, and I'm paraphrasing, " a reasonable persons assessment to protect another person from harm".
The shoplifting has little to nothing to do with it, other than "that's how the fight started". The arrest and charges are legit, and expected to a point. Will they be dropped? Well it is Dallas and they are snot slinging Liberals there, so probably in for the long haul, right or wrong. It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> Well opinions are like certain body parts. The statute does state, and I'm paraphrasing, " a reasonable persons assessment to protect another person from harm".
> The shoplifting has little to nothing to do with it, other than "that's how the fight started". The arrest and charges are legit, and expected to a point. Will they be dropped? Well it is Dallas and they are snot slinging Liberals there, so probably in for the long haul, right or wrong. It will be interesting to watch.


The city of Dallas, like all major metro areas in Texas and the majority of the United States, is very blue. Overwhelmingly voted for Hillary, bumbling Joe and the fake Mexican Beto O'Rourke who ran on the Democrat ticket for Governor of Texas in the last election. District Attorney is a die hard woke liberal that refuses to prosecute most low level crimes and has eliminated cash bail for many offenses. 

I usually reserve my opinion until all the facts are in but I think they will crucify this guy.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Alte Schule said:


> The city of Dallas, like all major metro areas in Texas and the majority of the United States, is very blue. Overwhelmingly voted for Hillary, bumbling Joe and the fake Mexican Beto O'Rourke who ran on the Democrat ticket for Governor of Texas in the last election. District Attorney is a die hard woke liberal that refuses to prosecute most low level crimes and has eliminated cash bail for many offenses.
> 
> I usually reserve my opinion until all the facts are in but I think they will crucify this guy.


I'm afraid you are right. No doubt they will try.
Not knowing the particulars, I hope he gets a good lawyer and a better judge. PD did the right thing, probably, and will let the system sort it out, as they should.
The shining light is there are still a lot of good people in Dallas, just getting overwhelmed by the imports.
I live about an hour away from that armpit, and avoid it like the plague.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Putting myself in the shooters shoes, that is not a scenario in which I would even unholster, much less shoot someone. If you wanted to help, then knock him for a loop. No weapon on the perp, and in a physical struggle with two guys does not warrant killing him. I agree that the shooter is not a candidate to carry. Carrying a firearm is a huge responsibility, not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

drycreek said:


> Putting myself in the shooters shoes, that is not a scenario in which I would even unholster, much less shoot someone. If you wanted to help, then knock him for a loop. No weapon on the perp, and in a physical struggle with two guys does not warrant killing him. I agree that the shooter is not a candidate to carry. Carrying a firearm is a huge responsibility, not to be taken lightly.


I agree with you on that. The gun never should have been unholstered.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> I'm afraid you are right. No doubt they will try.
> Not knowing the particulars, I hope he gets a good lawyer and a better judge. PD did the right thing, probably, and will let the system sort it out, as they should.
> The shining light is there are still a lot of good people in Dallas, just getting overwhelmed by the imports.
> I live about an hour away from that armpit, and avoid it like the plague.


It does appear that this guy involved himself in something that was really none of his business. I understand wanting to help but using deadly force when it wasn't needed is asinine. 
My granddaughter graduated from A&M last year and moved to Dallas, with three friends, this past summer when she received a job offer. She seems to be adjusting alright but I appear to be the only one in my extended family that is concerned about the city's woke agenda and crime rate. 
You are right though there are a lot of good folks there. I used to go up there for a Rangers game a couple of times a year but haven't been in a long long time.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

One of the items where gun people often fail is understanding the necessary conditions to be legally met before using a firearm in a justified self-defense action. The information is readily available but it is neglected as it's not as glamorous as shooting at the range.

I'll wait before deciding whether I think this would be considered a justified shooting as the facts are still being gathered. 

Taking what's been reported so far (if you can trust the liberal bias in reporting) I'm guessing the shooter is going to be criminally charged with a long and expensive road ahead of him if he gets off at best and prison time at worst. 

I urge gun users to make themselves aware of the legal issues beforehand rather than wait to learn them from the criminal justice system and the inevitable civil suits that follow.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

That shooter just made a big, impulsive mistake and now he's going to have pay the consequences. I feel sorry for him but he blew his cool. Wonder what his IQ is? Or EQ? (Emotional Quotient)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Over the years, on other gun forums... People will post a story that "just happened to them" that day or the day before...

And when they explain how they pulled their gun in a situation... I often wonder how this person didn't get arrested.

These people who post typically fired no shots, but posted their story and are typically proud of their actions.

They often get buried by replies on the thread that talk about their poor actions... People really need to think long and hard before they do something stupid and pull their gun...


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

A symptom of gun carry is almost always present when someone starts carrying. It was true when I was a rookie cop and just as true today among first-time carriers (and even many long-time carriers).

It's the "Look at me. I have a gun on my hip. I'm important and someone to be reckoned with." That's a dangerous mentality that can lead to terrible consequences.

Fortunately, most carriers get out of that and realize that discrete carry is far better, that anonymity is your ace card, and that situational awareness is critical. Heroics are most often futile at best and disastrous at worse.

The worst time for emotions is when you're carrying. Rational thought and cool detachment are your allies. And that takes practice as it is a more difficult process than learning to shoot.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

crc4 said:


> A symptom of gun carry is almost always present when someone starts carrying. It was true when I was a rookie cop and just as true today among first-time carriers (and even many long-time carriers).
> 
> It's the "Look at me. I have a gun on my hip. I'm important and someone to be reckoned with." That's a dangerous mentality that can lead to terrible consequences.
> 
> ...


In my mind, if you encounter a situation that makes you uncomfortable and the last thing you think of is that you’re carrying a gun, you have already beaten the odds.

If you encounter a dangerous situation and the first thing you think of is that you’re carrying a gun you have evened the odds.

As Clint famously said “A man has to know his limitations”. And that ain’t all, you have to know what’s legally and morally right. Sometimes you have to know it in a hurry so you’d better know it ahead of time.

Several years ago, when I was a very young man, I was traveling down a county dirt road that was a shortcut to where I lived and came upon a car parked in the middle of it, no room to pass on either side. Four guys in the car and a pile of beer cans on each side in the ditch. I tapped the horn, they looked at me. I tapped it again, they looked some more and conversed. I hollered that I needed to get around them, they laughed and gestured. I opened my door, they opened four doors. I pulled out my Winchester .22 mag and levered a cartridge into the chamber. They closed four doors and hooked up to the azz wagon. Was I going to shoot anyone ? Not unless I had to ! Now I was a 225 lb. 25 year old at the time and wasn’t scared to fight, but not four at a time. That’s the only time I’ve ever brought a gun to a fist fight but I think it was justified. I don’t know what they thought, didn’t care, still don’t. I’m way past 25 now, and most of my muscles are around my middle, but I still have the same mindset, for whatever that’s worth.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

It's been two years since Texas adopted constitutional carry. With no license requirement the mandatory classroom instruction that covers the penal code, when to use deadly force and shoot don't shoot type scenarios are no longer necessary to carry a handgun. It makes me question whether this individual ever had a license to carry or had any type of classroom or professional range training at all. Just a thought but it could be he just bought a pistol and holster, practiced his quick draw and figured he was good to go. 

For those that don't know Texas still offers a License to Carry (LTC), with classroom instruction and range qualification, for folks that travel to other states that have a reciprocal license agreement with Texas and it can be used to skip the background check when buying a firearm.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Alte Schule said:


> For those that don't know Texas still offers a License to Carry (LTC), with classroom instruction and range qualification, for folks that travel to other states that have a reciprocal license agreement with Texas and it can be used to skip the background check when buying a firearm.


Having a LTC could be seen as a big plus in a criminal/civil trial. Even in states where Constitutional Carry is allowed I would urge anyone to get their carry permit. It's money and time well spent for both the education and to CYA.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

crc4 said:


> Having a LTC could be seen as a big plus in a criminal/civil trial. Even in states where Constitutional Carry is allowed I would urge anyone to get their carry permit. It's money and time well spent for both the education and to CYA.


Plus, it is the LTC that provides reciprocity with other states. Constitutional Carry does not transfer to all other states.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> Plus, it is the LTC that provides reciprocity with other states. Constitutional Carry does not transfer to all other states.


That's a great point. As I have a permit in Tennessee I was unaware that non-permit CC may not apply elsewhere. Thanks.


----------

